# Pinnwand für die ICE Fighters und Biker zwischen Main und Taunus



## Friendlyman (30. November 2011)

Sonntag 4.12.2011. GemÃ¼tliche Tour zur Eissporthalle.
Fahrt Ã¼ber Teile der Regionalparkrundtour und des GrÃ¼ngÃ¼rtelweges, dann gucken wir dem Crossrennen (Radcross Frankfurt) zu und fahren spÃ¤ter am Main zurÃ¼ck.

Start: Dalbergplatz in 65929 Frankfurt HÃ¶chst um 12.00 Uhr.

â¢Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Bitte beachten:
â¢Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
â¢Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 10.30 Uhr hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Dezember 2011)

ICE FIGHTERS MAIN TAUNUS befindet sich damit momentan auf dem 36. Platz des Teamrankings.

Teambeschreibung 
Freundschaftliches Biken in der kalten Jahreszeit im Hellen und im Dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (2. Dezember 2011)

1. Pin*N*wand
2. Brauchste das nicht unnötig pushen

Trotzdem viel Erfolg !


----------



## Scott-Ron (2. Dezember 2011)

Bis dann, hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!
Ron


----------



## hjw51 (3. Dezember 2011)

Gruengurtel von Nida-Hohe Str.??? Wir könnten uns 
An der Friedberger-Landstr.
Höhe Heiligen-stock treffen.
Wann seit Ihr etwa dort?
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Dezember 2011)

Na ich denk mal so um 13.30 Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke. Schicke dir ne PN mit meiner Handynummer.


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Dezember 2011)

Radcross - superharte Sache - richtig Aktion.
Und wohl auch ganz schön schwierig bei dem Matsch auf dem Rad und über der Erdoberfläche zu bleiben.
Hatte auch meinen " Spass " ein kaputtes Pedal und einen Platten - wie immer am Mainufer.
Hoffe es sind alle gut heim gekommen.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Scott-Ron (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja alle Achtung vor den crossern!!!
der schmodder war echt böse - Habs getestet !
Bis dann 
Ron


----------



## Scott-Ron (4. Dezember 2011)

Jähh,  platz 30!!! 
ICE fighters - alee alee!!!
Ron


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Na dann gebt mal Gummi, damit Ihr das hier knackt 





P.S: Finales Team-Ranking WP 2007/2008


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke Fürst,
die Fankleidung wird demnächst erstellt.
Bestellungen bitte online.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,Marita ist Heise auf
Eine tour in die Berge Richtung Hohemark
Herzberg,etc.treffen 10.30 Uhr Tom Baumarkt 
Kelkheim Münster.wer kommt noch mit.Samstag!
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Freitag-Nachmittag bzw. am frühen Abend ???
Wer hätte Zeit und Lust ???
Bis dahin
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Scott-Ron (8. Dezember 2011)

Fr gegen 1700. Bei dir?
Ron


----------



## marita (8. Dezember 2011)

Also - ich komme mit. Am Samstag: 10:30 h
Marita


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Dezember 2011)

FR. 17.00 bei mir in U-liederb. ok


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Dezember 2011)

das war dann die kurze Runde von H,R und W. auf Platz 25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (16. Dezember 2011)

Gestern ging auch dem Ron mal die Luft aus. UWE50 mußte das dann noch wiederholen.
3 Icefighters haben sich für Sonntag den 18.12.11 um 11.30 an der Unterführung Königsteiner-Bahn - A66 verabredet. Wer will kann noch mitfahren. Ziel je nach Wetter Stadtwald oder die Schneegrenze im Taunus. Geplant ist eine MTB-Tour ohne Spikes. Fahrzeit wie immer so ne gute Stunde (so, dass wir gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder zurück sind  ).
Teilnahme mit Helm und auf eigene Verantwortung.
Bis denne.
W.


----------



## hjw51 (16. Dezember 2011)

will dabeisei  Son.11.30 Uhr

Fährt jemand Sam. so gegen 11.00-12.00 Uhr ?    Hansjörg


----------



## marita (16. Dezember 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> will dabeisei  Son.11.30 Uhr
> 
> Fährt jemand Sam. so gegen 11.00-12.00 Uhr ?    Hansjörg



Würde gerne mitfahren, bin aber nach der letzten Tour krank geworden und noch nicht in der Lage - leider, leider - mitzufahren. LG und eine schöne Fahrt, Marita


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Dezember 2011)

kann samstag erst später weg.
Bis denne 
W.
@ Marita gute Besserung und bis bald


----------



## Friendlyman (18. Dezember 2011)

Heut warn 3 Icefighters auf Punktejagd und erlegten eine ordentliche Strecke
Ich hoffe ihr seid gut Heim gekommen.
LG W.


----------



## Titanwade (19. Dezember 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Heut warn 3 Icefighters auf Punktejagd und erlegten eine ordentliche Strecke
> Ich hoffe ihr seid gut Heim gekommen.
> LG W.


 
Na, ihr seid ja ziemlich fleißig! Habt ihr gesehen? Stellt euch vor! Die "ICE Zugbegleiter und Biker zwischen Main und Taunus" sind bereits auf Platz 22! Zu dieser außerodentlichen sportlichen Leistung möchte ich euch recht herzlich gratulieren! 








Da fällt mir ein...ich muss ja auch noch ein paar Punkte nachtragen....

*tip* *tip* *tip* *enter* *click* *tip-tip-tip* *click* *enter*

Mal schauen, was die Liste hergibt...






 Nein! Ist nicht wahr! Da hat sich ja was getan! Auf Platz 22 ist nun der großartige "Mountainbike-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. - Team 1"!  Da gratuliere ich doch mal den beinharten Jungs! Ich mach jetzt ein Picolöchen für uns auf. Heute ist ein guter Tag! 

P.S. Kennt irgendjemand diese "ICE Deutsche Bahn FIGHTERS" auf Platz 23?


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub der neidische titanwurz hat was an den Augen und ruht sich auf der sehr guten Leistung des kleinen John aus!
Neid ist ein Zeichen der eigenen schwäche!
Mfg


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Dezember 2011)

Was iss das denn. 
Gratuliere meinen Clubkameraden.
Hat ja lang gedauert bis ihr vorbei wart.
Liebe Grüße und schöne Weihnachten.
W.


----------



## hjw51 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Marita,Thomas 
Macht Vorschlag wo wir uns
Treffen. Am Mo. Hansjörg


----------



## marita (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Hansjörg, mir wäre es recht, wenn ich gegen 16.00 h in Kelkheim zurück sein könnte, da ich noch eine Einladung habe. Ansonsten ist mir alles recht. LG Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab heut mal die Regionalparkroute bis Petterweil abgefahren und dann an der Nidda zurück. Fährt sich recht zügig.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## tom194 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Hansjörg,Marita

wir können uns ja wieder beim Toom Markt Treffen Uhrzeit ???? mir alles Recht
und an alle die hier sind 
frohe Weihnachten.

lg Thomas


----------



## marita (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Thomas & Hansjörg,
erstmal: DANKE für die Weihnachtsgrüsse. Dasselbe auch für euch!
Sollen wir uns um 11.00 h treffen? Am Toom-Baumarkt?
Allerbeste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hjw51 (24. Dezember 2011)

von mir aus OK 11.00 Uhr Toom-Baumarkt  HansJörg


----------



## marita (24. Dezember 2011)

Ok - fahren wir in die Berge? LG Marita


----------



## Titanwade (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei.  Wie lange fahren wir und wo ist dieser Toom-Markt?

Tom, ich hol dich ab. Wann soll ich bei Dir klingeln?

Grüße,
T.


----------



## tom194 (24. Dezember 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> von mir aus OK 11.00 Uhr Toom-Baumarkt  HansJörg



11.00h ist Ok werde mit Christof kommen

Servus Christof schön von Dir ein Lebenszeichen zu sehen ,also wenn Du um 10.30h beim mir Klingelst wäre OK

gruss Thomas


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
Bis dann. - ron


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi hallo,  frohe Weihnacht euch allen, mein Tel war bis heute verlegt!!!  Sorry des wegen!!  Mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (25. Dezember 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> ,also wenn Du um 10.30h beim mir Klingelst wäre OK
> 
> gruss Thomas



oky, so machen wir das!


----------



## tom194 (25. Dezember 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> oky, so machen wir das!


super ,freu mich Dich mal wieder zu sehen
dann bis morgen

gruss Thomas


----------



## hjw51 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ,machen wir Morgen,letzter
Tg.im Jahr,eine Regen Tour 
Vorschläge.ich wäre dabei 
Hansjörg


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei, falls es nicht zu sehr regnet. Nimmt denn jemand Verpflegung und ein paar Knaller mit? 
LG Marita


----------



## tom194 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja wäre auch dabei wenn's denn nicht so doll regnet

Aber Knaller werde ich wohl nicht mitnehmen
Getränk schon eher
lg Thomas


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

Und wer nimmt dann die Leuchtraketen, Wunderkerzen und ähnliches mit? Ohne das Zeug stehen wir ja im Dunkeln...
LG Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (30. Dezember 2011)

würde sagen Du  und ich nehme ne Flasche Sekt mit


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht Hansjörg - ich kann die Streichhölzer mitnehmen.
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (30. Dezember 2011)

marita schrieb:


> Und wer nimmt dann die Leuchtraketen, Wunderkerzen und ähnliches mit? Ohne das Zeug stehen wir ja im Dunkeln...
> LG Marita



Licht dürften wir genug haben
Habe Thermokanne für heisse 
Tee oder Kaffee ab wann wollen wir losfahren
12/13/14.00 Uhr Toom Baumarkt? Hj


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

Bis wann wollen wir denn dort oben bleiben?


----------



## tom194 (30. Dezember 2011)

macht mal vorschläge


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich schliesse mich euch an.
LG Marita


----------



## tom194 (30. Dezember 2011)

vor 13 Uhr wäre mir nicht so gelegen also 13.30 - 14.00


----------



## hjw51 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wo oben? Können wir irgendwo einkehren 
Ob wir bis 12.00Uhr im freien 
Bleiben hängt wohl etwas vom
Niederschlag ab,wir können uns 
Morgen so ab 10.00 Uhr genauer
Absprechen hj


----------



## marita (30. Dezember 2011)

ok - morgen früh! LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (31. Dezember 2011)

marita schrieb:


> ok - morgen früh! LG Marita



etwas Überwindung braucht es 
Schon um zu fahren,- trotzdem 
Regenfahrt war ja angekündigt 
Mein Vorschlag 14.00 Uhr Toom-
Baumarkt,was meint Ihr Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (31. Dezember 2011)

Ist ok von mir aus. Falls es nicht zu nass ist.
Wir können ja gegen 13.00 h nochmal schauen, wie es aussieht.
Welche Strecke hättest du denn geplant?
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (31. Dezember 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> vor 13 Uhr wäre mir nicht so gelegen also 13.30 - 14.00



na wie sieht es aus 14.00 Uhr
Regenfahrt Toom Baumarkt?
Gruß. Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich schließe mich Marita an schauen wir mal wie es um 13 h mit dem Regen aussieht sonst 13 h ist OK


----------



## marita (31. Dezember 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Marita an schauen wir mal wie es um 13 h mit dem Regen aussieht sonst 13 h ist OK



Du meinst 14.00 h - oder?
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (31. Dezember 2011)

OK.13.00 Uhr genaue Absprache hj


----------



## tom194 (31. Dezember 2011)

ja 14.00h meinte ich


----------



## hjw51 (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns in Kriftel schüttete es 
Sehr was machen wir? Hj


----------



## marita (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir - und ich denke, überall - schüttet es auch. Es ist wirklich zu nass für eine Fahrt.
Wie sieht es denn morgen so ab 14.00 h bei dir und Thomas aus?
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (31. Dezember 2011)

Morgen neuer versuch,bin dabei
14.00 Uhr Toom Baumarkt !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (31. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei! 14.00 h Toom-Baumarkt.
Hoffentlich mit Sonnenschein!!!
LG Marita


----------



## tom194 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja versuchen wir es morgen im Jahr danach 


lg


----------



## Scott-Ron (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hallo!
Mal Sehn vielleicht Schaf ichs ,ansonsten Hoff ich
Ihr rutscht gut rein,  oder seid es!!!  
Bis dann - mfg - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Januar 2012)

Prosit Neujahr
Guten Start ins Jahr 2012
liebe Grüße
Wolfgang

fahr heut Adfc Tour mit - fängt früher an - ob es auch früher zu Ende ist ???


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Januar 2012)

Wer war das??? Begegnung in der Dunkelheit am 4.1.2012 um ca 19.30
Grüße an die Bikergruppe am Stadion.
W.


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Januar 2012)

2 Icefighters und eine Sympathisantin machten gestern ihrem Teamnahmen alle Ehre.
Gefühlte 2m gesehene 20cm Schnee erschwerten die kurze Mittagstour (gut 5 Std.) erheblich.
Wenn der Schnee oder der aufgeweichte Waldboden nicht bremsten, kam uns das Tauwasser bachweise auf den Trails entgegen. Schee wars trotzdem.
(Anm. des Verfassers: der letzte Satz könnte bei Nichtbikern eine gewisse Unverständnis hervorrufen    )
So jetzt erst mal Rad putzen
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang, hast du die Bilder bekommen? Ich habe sie an Thomas geschickt.
LG Marita
P.S.: Die Tour wirklich SEHR schön! Rad hab ich schon geputzt und geölt.


----------



## tom194 (7. Januar 2012)




----------



## hjw51 (7. Januar 2012)

wer fährt noch mit Sonntag 08.01    13.45 Uhr Toom Baumarkt,
wir holen dann Marita ab und fahren von dort weiter je nach
Wetterlage:  Gruß  HansJörg


----------



## hjw51 (12. Januar 2012)

wer fährt Samstag 14.01     11.00 Uhr Toom Baumarkt   HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Hasjörg

wo willste dann hin ? schreib mal was aber wenns nett so heftig wird komme ich mit

lg


----------



## hjw51 (13. Januar 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Hasjörg
> 
> wo willste dann hin ? schreib mal was aber wenns nett so heftig wird komme ich mit
> 
> lg


.  Habe mich nicht festgeleg,auser das ich gegen,spätestens 16.00Uhr daheim
Sein möchte,würde mich freuen wenn Du mitfaerst.
Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (13. Januar 2012)

OK werde um 11 Uhr am Toom Markt sein und dann sehen wir mal wo es hin geht 
bis morgen dann


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei.
Also dann bis um 11.00
Tom - kurz nach halb bei mir?
freu mich - bis später
W.


----------



## tom194 (14. Januar 2012)

morgen

ja super  bin um 10.30 h  bei Dir


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Januar 2012)

Jäger auf Treibjagd und 3 ICE-Fighters auf Punktefang im Sonnenschein.
Ein Januartag mit tollen Radfahrbedingungen.
Schöne Runde - hat richtig Spass gemacht.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (14. Januar 2012)

war schön Heute--Frühlings-Wetter  etwas Kalt 6 Grad ,danke Wolfgang u.
Thomas    Gruß HansJörg:


----------



## tom194 (14. Januar 2012)

ist das was,
ja war heute ne super tour


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Januar 2012)

Habe den Adler am Altkönig gesucht. Irgendwie keiner da. War auch zu dunkel und Adler sind ja saubere Tiere und wollen nicht gewaschen werden. Der Icefighter kam sauber geregnet zu Hause an.
Lohnenswerte Alternative wenn man(n) an der Flughafenrunde keine Zeit hat.
Viele Grüße 
W.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Januar 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Habe den Adler am Altkönig gesucht. Irgendwie keiner da. War auch zu dunkel und Adler sind ja saubere Tiere und wollen nicht gewaschen werden. Der Icefighter kam sauber geregnet zu Hause an.
> Lohnenswerte Alternative wenn man(n)/frau an der Flughafenrunde keine Zeit/Lust/Freude mehr hat.
> Viele Grüße
> W.



Erzähl doch mal Genaueres über diese Alternative. Ich bin ganz ohr ... 







 Gruß, C.


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Januar 2012)

wie siehts aus heut???
So doll regnets ja auch nicht.
Wollen wir ????
Kurze Runde ??


----------



## hjw51 (21. Januar 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> wie siehts aus heut???
> So doll regnets ja auch nicht.
> Wollen wir ????
> Kurze Runde ??



ich wäre  dabei wann wo? Hansjörg


----------



## marita (21. Januar 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> ich wäre  dabei wann wo? Hansjörg



Ich wäre auch dabei, warte aber noch auf das Rad von Thomas, weil mein Rad auseinander gebaut ist.
Vielleicht klappt's noch, dass ich mit komme.
LG Marita


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Januar 2012)

Schee wars. 
Viele Grüße
W.
Übrigens Montagmittag siehts garnicht schlecht aus!


----------



## hjw51 (21. Januar 2012)

<p>





Friendlyman schrieb:


> Schee wars. </p>
> <p>Viele Grüße</p>
> <p>W.</p>
> <p>Übrigens Montagmittag siehts garnicht schlecht aus!


</p>
<p> </p>
<p>das finde ich auch von 2-7 Grad Temperatur </p>
<p>Morgen Son.13.30 Uhr beim Toom Baumarkt Kelkheim</p>
<p>dan fahren wir zu Marita,dan je nach Wetter,möglichst mit Einkehren </p>
<p>Gruß. Hansjörg</p>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (22. Januar 2012)

OK,bin dann am Toom Markt


----------



## hjw51 (22. Januar 2012)

Treffpunkt Toom Baumarkt abgesagt  Treffen uns in Sindlingen Bahnstr 104
13.30 Uhr gemütliche Runde mit Einkehr  HansJörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (22. Januar 2012)

Ähh war am Toom und mich schon gewundert
Jetzt klar warum, bin auch unterwegs - vielleicht
sieht man sich!
ron


----------



## hjw51 (23. Januar 2012)

Es war eine schöne Tour Heute m.Wolfg.u. Marita einsahme verlassene Wege,und zur rechten zeit eingekehrt(einziger Regenschauer) Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. Januar 2012)

Ohh jähh - das zweite mal in diesem Winter
ein Igel hat auf den weg gerotzt - und meiner einer
Rutschte!!!
"Leicht " unschön - seid vorsichtig!!
  - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Februar 2012)

Haben gestern mal so ein bischen gemerkt was Icefighter wirklich bedeuted.
Schee wars trotzdem. Sonne im Lorsbachtal im Windschatten des Staufens und wie die Köpfe da alle heißen. Samstag gehts weiter.
Verabreden wir uns hier.
Am besten in der Mittagszeit.
Bis Denne !!!!!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (3. Februar 2012)

13.00 am Toom in Kelkheim.
Wer traut sich??? Brrrrr iss mir kalt


----------



## marita (3. Februar 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> 13.00 am Toom in Kelkheim.
> Wer traut sich??? Brrrrr iss mir kalt


Bin natürlich dabei.
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (3. Februar 2012)

nur laufen bei -13 Grad ist sehr unangenehm,Radfahren bei -7 Grad meist durch Schnee ,bei schönstem Wetter  im Wald,oder bei Rükenwind sehr schön,wünsche Euch ein schönes fahren,übertreibts nicht fahrt langsam,damit Ihr gesund bleibt  Gruß aus der CH  HansJörg


----------



## marita (3. Februar 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> nur laufen bei -13 Grad ist sehr unangenehm,Radfahren bei -7 Grad meist durch Schnee ,bei schönstem Wetter  im Wald,oder bei Rükenwind sehr schön,wünsche Euch ein schönes fahren,übertreibts nicht fahrt langsam,damit Ihr gesund bleibt  Gruß aus der CH  HansJörg



Grüsse zurück in die schöne Schweiz. Eben gab's hier 3 Schneeflocken! Mal sehen, wie es morgen wird.
Dir noch eine gute Zeit und bis bald
Marita


----------



## hjw51 (8. Februar 2012)

Tour am Samstag -4 bis -6 Grad kalt  von mir aus fahren ab Toom-
Baumark 11.00 Uhr ,wenn es zu Kalt wird müssen wir einkehren ,wenn es nochmals schneit brauchen wir Spiks ?!  wer fährt noch mit ? Gruß HansJörg


----------



## marita (8. Februar 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Tour am Samstag -4 bis -6 Grad kalt  von mir aus fahren ab Toom-
> Baumark 11.00 Uhr ,wenn es zu Kalt wird müssen wir einkehren ,wenn es nochmals schneit brauchen wir Spiks ?!  wer fährt noch mit ? Gruß HansJörg



Hallo Hansjörg,

können wir 12.00 h sagen? Ich habe noch einen Termin in Wiesbaden um 9:30 h. 11.00 h schaffe ich nicht.
LG Marita 
P.S.: Spikes habe ich auch nicht, nur ab und zu einen Nagel im Reifen


----------



## hjw51 (8. Februar 2012)

O.K. machen wir 12.00 Uhr  abfahrt   Hansjörg


----------



## marita (8. Februar 2012)

Gut, ich versuche, pünktlich zu sein.
LG Marita


----------



## tom194 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Marita und Hansjörg

versuche mal am Samstag auch um 12 Uhr am Toom Markt zu sein


Lg Thomas


----------



## Friendlyman (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Marita, Hansjörg und Thomas.
Möchte auch mitfahren ... aber ??
Wenn ich da bin bin ich da....
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (18. Februar 2012)

Heute: wir fahren ab 11.00 Uhr Toom Baumarkt Kelkheim ,leichter Regen
ist angesagt-wenn es zu fest kommt werden wir  Einkehren und uns wieder
trocknen lassen! gruß Hansjörg


----------



## marita (18. Februar 2012)

Alles klar. Bin dabei. Sicherlich wird irgendwann die Sonne scheinen!!!
LG Marita


----------



## tom194 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Hansjörg hier der Link zum Winterpokal vom letzten Jahr
http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/teams/view/356


gruss Thomas


----------



## hjw51 (22. Februar 2012)

Samstag 11.00 Uhr Bauernbrucke Kriftel
Wir können zum Rhein Altrheininsel fahren,
Mit Einkehren Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## marita (22. Februar 2012)

Schade, ich kann am Samstag nicht mitfahren. Bin in Bonn.
Eine schöne Fahrt wünsche ich! Und eine erfolgreiche Einkehr 
LG Marita


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Februar 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Samstag 11.00 Uhr Bauernbrucke Kriftel
> Wir können zum Rhein Altrheininsel fahren,
> Mit Einkehren Gruß Hansjörg



bin dabei. Möchte spätestens um 17.30 daheim sein.
Bis morgen 
W.


----------



## tom194 (24. Februar 2012)

Bin um 11.00 h an der Brücke 

Bis morgen gruss Tom


----------



## hjw51 (25. Februar 2012)

schön wars,bei bis zu 16 Grad warmen Frühlingstemperatur,
Altrheininsel war unser Ziel,leider war die Wirtschaft noch geschlossen.
Am Ende hatten wir über 100 km Gruß HansJörg


----------



## hjw51 (2. März 2012)

Wer hat Morgen Lust zum fahren.,so 3-4
Std. Ab 12.00 Uhr??? Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (19. März 2012)

könnte Morgen so ab 11.00 Uhr ausfahren,wer hat noch Zeit-etwa 4 Std.mit Einkehr
Grüsse   HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (19. März 2012)

Hallo Hansjörg
hätte Zeit morgen wo wollen wir uns Treffen und wo möchtest Du hinfahren

gruss Tom


----------



## hjw51 (19. März 2012)

Th0mas hast Du frei! ,willst  Du lieber flach oder etwas hm. -Richtung Weihltal
oder ?-oder Richtung Süden ist mir egal- Sag Du ein Treffpunkt. HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (19. März 2012)

Ja hab frei net so viel zu tun bei uns und wir können uns ja an der Brücke (Bundesstrasse nach Hofheim)treffen die wir schon als Treffpunkt hatten so um 11.15h ist das das OK und weihltal ist gut kenne ich noch nicht

gruss Tom


----------



## hjw51 (19. März 2012)

OK.treffen wir uns an der BauernBrücke 11.15 Uhr  bei Kriftel richtung Hofheim
glg. HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (19. März 2012)

Ok,bis morgen und schönen Abend noch

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. März 2012)

Samstag den 24.3.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust zu einer gemäßigten "kurzen" Runde Richtung Taunus?
Bis Samstag!?
Wolfgang


----------



## marita (23. März 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich würde sehr gerne mitfahren bei dem SUPER-Wetter bei euch - aber ich bin noch bis Montag, den 26.03. in Dorohoi/Rumänien. Danach bin ich jederzeit bereit, mitzufahren.
Allerbeste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hjw51 (23. März 2012)

Würde mitfahren wann wo?
Toom Baumarkt 10/11uhr?
Bin jetzt noch in der Wetterau,Jungen
Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (23. März 2012)

Thomas und ich sind um 11.00 am Toom.

Gruß
W.


----------



## Asrael (23. März 2012)

Da ich gedenke mich demnächst mal an jemand dran zu hängen, wüsste ich gern was bei euch klein und gemächlich heißt? Bzw. meint ihr ein eher durchschnittlich fiter enduro Fahrer kann mithalten?


----------



## hjw51 (23. März 2012)

Für mich OK 11.00 uhr 
Kleine Runde kann schon 4 std.bedeuten
Aber wir können auf schwaechere Rücksicht  
Nehmen. Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. März 2012)

Wo wollt ihr lang und wie lang, habe ¹400cet Termin an der Heinrich böll schule in hattersheim!?hoffe es passt!!  Mfg - ron


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. März 2012)

Könnt ja mitkommen!!  Wir wären dann 1530 cet in kelkheim zum ausklang in einer bar oder Restaurant! 
Mfg - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (24. März 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen.
Kann heut leider nicht mit.
Bronchien und Kette würden um die Wette rasseln.
Sorry
Bis denne!!
Viel Spaß Euch.
Wolfgang


----------



## hjw51 (24. März 2012)

Das ist schade,wünsche dir gute Besserung,
Hoffe die andern Dichters kommen.
Glg. Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (25. März 2012)

Bin heut auch nochmal krank.
Viel Spass
Wolfgang


----------



## hjw51 (25. März 2012)

Wir treffen uns 13.30 Uhr in Sindlingen
Bahnstr.jeder ist eingeladen
Wir wollen das schöne Wetter genießen 
Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Bin heut auch nochmal krank.
> Viel Spass
> Wolfgang



Gute Besserung, Wolfgang!


----------



## Friendlyman (25. März 2012)

Danke

Ich hoffe bis bald.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. März 2012)

Platz 54 in der Einzelwertung - Herzlichen Glückwunsch HJW 
Danke an die Mitfighter
Viele Grüße und eine schöne unfallfreie Sommersaison.
W.


----------



## hjw51 (26. März 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Platz 54 in der Einzelwertung - Herzlichen Glückwunsch HJW
> Danke an die Mitfighter
> Viele Grüße und eine schöne unfallfreie Sommersaison.
> W.


42 Rang nur Radfahren! 16 Rang das Team!!!! Hj.


----------



## Scott-Ron (26. März 2012)

Grüße vom Abendlichen lohrberg!!
Echt gute Leistung von UNS!
 ---- 16 ---- von 591!!!
Bis morgen - ron


----------



## hjw51 (5. April 2012)

Wir fahren Morgen mit der Bahn 
Nach Limburg ,dan mit dem Rad
Nach Hause Wir treffen uns um
10.15 Uhr 06.04 bei der Bauern-Brücke 
Kriftel,wir sind 3 pers,2 könnten noch 
mitfahren mit Hesse Ticket
Gruß  Hansjörg


----------



## hjw51 (8. April 2012)

Wir treffen uns 13.30 Uhr
Toom Baumarkt,fahren zu Marita,
dan Richtung Feldberg,Wolfg.ist
das OK. Gruß  Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (8. April 2012)

Bin um 13.30 am Baumarkt.
Bis später.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Mai 2012)

Sonntag eventuell 11.30 Uhr???


----------



## marita (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang, ich würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber erst ab 14.00 h (bei mir). Ab Toom-Markt 14.30 h. Aber das ist ja auch noch Zeit genug bis zum Dunkelwerden (-
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (23. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen 
so ab 10/11 Uhr zu biken ev.vom Toom Baumarkt Kelkheim gruss  Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Oktober 2012)

Achtung - bald gehts wieder los.
Bis bald.
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (26. Oktober 2012)

Team 2012 / 2013 ist komplett.


----------



## Friendlyman (4. November 2012)

Noch gut 6 Stunden 
dann gehts wieder los.


----------



## Friendlyman (15. November 2012)

Samstag Nachmittag!! ????
Wer kommt mit ?
Hoch odder flach??
Bis dahin.
Gruß W.


----------



## marita (15. November 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang, ich würde gerne mitkommen, habe aber den ganzen Tag ein Seminar. Also, viel Spaß beim Radeln.
LG Marita


----------



## Scott-Ron (16. November 2012)

Hi hallo!
Gegen 1300 flach Richtung Mainz den Rhein hoch?
Ron


----------



## hjw51 (16. November 2012)

wir treffen uns 13.30 Uhr Leunabrücke - Flach richtung Mainz -Rhein Hoch oder runter 

können wir gemeinsahm noch entscheiden  Lg. HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (17. November 2012)

Hi Jungs bin auch um 13.30h an der leuna brücke

gruß Thomas


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Oktober 2013)

ICE Fighters Main Taunus
Es geht wieder los.
Wir freuen uns über 3 weitere motivierte Mitfahrer (20 Wochenpunkte!?)
für Wintertouren auf freundschaftlicher Basis.
Es sollte auch eine Bereitschaft bestehen, gelegentlich in der kompletten ICE Fighter Gruppe zu starten.


----------



## Patrick86 (27. Oktober 2013)

Wer sind denn die ICE Fighter? Wintertourenfahrer?


----------



## Friendlyman (10. November 2013)

Achtung jetzt eintragen !!!!!
Ein Mitfahrer fehlt uns noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

